
Uber Visa Card - joeblau
https://www.uber.com/newsroom/uber-visa-card/
======
davidkuhta
Coming Soon:

Uber Splurge Pricing!

There are times when so many people are using credit cards that there aren’t
enough payment gateways available to process them all. Birthdays, Black
Fridays and even Days of Thanks, for instance, may cause unusually large
numbers of people to want to use their Uber Visa card all at the same time.
But fear not, learn how splurge pricing quickly helps each person who really
wants to spend their money, spend just a little more to complete their
purchase. For retailers, splurge means higher earnings potential. When you're
open, your store displays areas with high demand customers in shades of red.
The deeper the shade of red, the lower that area's average customer patience.

------
mrep
Am i missing something because this actually looks like a really good cash
back card.

Unlimited 4% back on dining and 3% on airfare and hotel are really good. 2%
cash back on online purchases matches the best straight up cash back program i
know (double cash which is 2% back on everything). The 1% matches most other
programs for generic purchases.

I might actually get this as a second card (currently just have chase
freedom).

~~~
lazerpants
Is it cash back, or Uber credit back? I think its the latter, in which case
the card is still a good deal assuming you value Uber credit.

~~~
mrep
From the FAQ: Points can be redeemed for Uber credits directly in the Uber
app. Points can also be redeemed for cash back or gift cards. All redemptions
are at a 1% value.

Not sure what "All redemptions are at a 1% value." means though.

~~~
tedmiston
> Not sure what "All redemptions are at a 1% value." means though.

1% back if you redeem for cash. 4/3/2/1% only if you redeem for Uber credits.
The page feels misleading about that.

~~~
mrep
You sure about that as most other websites are touting it as cash back:
[https://thepointsguy.com/2017/10/barclaycard-uber-
visa/](https://thepointsguy.com/2017/10/barclaycard-uber-visa/)

~~~
tedmiston
Not positive, but I pointed out in the comments on TPG that I think they made
a mistake in their headline.

The Uber card page doesn't state anywhere that the 4/3/2/1 reward percentages
are _cash_ back. In any case, it's something ambiguous for Uber to clarify.
I'm hoping my assumption here is incorrect.

Edit: I dug into the terms on Barclaycard's site and you do get the same full
percentages for cash back with the caveat that you can only redeem reward
balances of $25+ for cash (vs $5+ for Uber credits). See the section "Cash
Back Redemptions".

[https://www.barclaycardus.com/apply/action/tncContent?prodid...](https://www.barclaycardus.com/apply/action/tncContent?prodidreq=CCVPS71944).

------
imbusy111
But why?

~~~
ThrustVectoring
In addition to what others have added, the cash-back is only spendable through
the Uber app.

~~~
pishpash
"Points can be redeemed for Uber credits directly in the Uber app. Points can
also be redeemed for cash back or gift cards. All redemptions are at a 1%
value."

"Redemptions for Uber credits start at 500 points for $5 and all other
redemptions start at 2,500 points for $25."

"Bank deposits will be transferred to your checking or savings account within
three to four (3-4) business days and there is a $500 daily limit for cash
back rewards deposited into U.S. checking or savings accounts. Statement
credits will be posted to your account within one to two (1-2) business days."

~~~
ThrustVectoring
Thanks, I failed at reading comprehension there. So it's not _only_ spendable
there, but it is a good incentive.

